# NHS Egg share



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wondering if egg sharing is available in return for NHS treatment so NHS patients waiting for a donor can use half the egg sharers eggs? I think private and NHS patients cant be 'mixed' so could this way be used to increase donated eggs available in the NHS  

Hope x


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm not sure if they do, but i know i read somewhere that they are thinking of doing this as it would certainly reduce nhs waiting times for treatment i think.


----------

